# 2003 Jetta bolt pattern



## 4AudiQ (Mar 22, 2010)

My wife's Jetta has 15" tires (205/60R15).
I need the 5 lug pattern and are they conical seat holes?
Thank you anyone.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 2003 Jetta bolt pattern (4AudiQ)*

5x100
oem are ball seat


----------

